# Brombachsee Stellplatz Video



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Going through my old videos from this summers trip I came across this one I did which I forgot about in July

We spent five or six days at the Stellplatz at Brombachsee in southern Germany and I must have been bored so I decided to film the two Stellplatz and the road down to the lake.

Not as scenic as the Alps or Provence but it was a cracking spot to stay as it has everything for an active stop over. There is a cycle track right round the lake (about 12 miles) and a slipway for launching boats. The cheaper Aire, the one we stayed on is the best IMO and the little hut serves cracking beer. 

You will find it here. https://goo.gl/maps/izMdzKULfX82 49.149521, 10.909589

The video is pretty dull but it might be of use for someone going to that area.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I haven't been to Germany in a while Barry but that looks good.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Going through my old videos from this summers trip I came across this one I did which I forgot about in July
> 
> We spent five or six days at the Stellplatz at Brombachsee in southern Germany and I must have been bored so I decided to film the two Stellplatz and the road down to the lake.
> 
> ...


Dashcam and lousy steering?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I wondered about the steering and thought it might be a motorbike and headcam.


.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I wondered about the steering and thought it might be a motorbike and headcam.
> 
> .


John

I know and was just trying to pull Barry's p*sser.

Now you have spoilt it:surprise:

Geoff


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry Geoff. Hanging my head in shame.

:crying:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep I was trying out my new helmet cam. 

Im not even sure how we ended up there to be honest. We were originally heading down towards Austria an eventually Italy and Venice but Mrs D took ill with Kidney stones and sadly couldnt really enjoy any of the things on offer there. I filmed the Kayak capsize survival video on that lake as well. I must have been bored. 

Im not sure I would rush back to southern Germany though apart from maybe Bavaria and the bottom end near Austria but if your heading that way its a very good place to spend a few days.


----------

